# Tire Size



## Ed Williams

Why did Ford in their infinite wisdom make every tractor tire size known to man as an option on their tractors? For example, I have now seen Ford 4000's with 24,28,30,32,36, and 38 inch tires. Is t h eir any rhyme b or reason for this, or is just to confuse the masses. I have spent 44 years on a tractor, NAA, with12.4x28 rears. Perfectly suitable. Now I buy a new to me 1970 Ford 4000 with 38 rears. Stupid me thought all tractors of the same yr, ma ke and model had the same size tires, mass production and all tha t Now I find out that you can find the same tractor with all the above size rears. WHY?? I have somewhat intimidated by the 4000's 38 tires. I now get a little nervous of rollover potential with the 4000 on gently sloping ground that I have mowed over literally hundreds of the times. I know the 4000 has a wider track and wider loaded tires and should be providing a larger , more stable platform, but it sits quite a bit tal l er . However, it is giving me the opposite feelings. Is there any way to reverse this problem. Do the taller Tires have a greater rollover potential than the smaller tires?

On a different note, does anyone know how to turn off this damn able text editing program that adds letre r s, spacing, and complet e ly separate w ords I did not type. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## pogobill

That is quite the conundrum with the tires. I suppose they offered any tire combo that a client could possibly need. 
As for the text editing.... I have it sorted. I have a landline, a flip phone and a lap top with a key board that has the auto fill disabled! Can't help you with the new fangled stuff.


----------



## Ultradog

Ed Williams said:


> Why did Ford in their infinite wisdom make every tractor tire size known to man as an option on their tractors? For example, I have now seen Ford 4000's with 24,28,30,32,36, and 38 inch tires. Is t h eir any rhyme b or reason for this, or is just to confuse the masses. I have spent 44 years on a tractor, NAA, with12.4x28 rears. Perfectly suitable. Now I buy a new to me 1970 Ford 4000 with 38 rears. Stupid me thought all tractors of the same yr, ma ke and model had the same size tires, mass production and all tha t Now I find out that you can find the same tractor with all the above size rears. WHY?? I have somewhat intimidated by the 4000's 38 tires. I now get a little nervous of rollover potential with the 4000 on gently sloping ground that I have mowed over literally hundreds of the times. I know the 4000 has a wider track and wider loaded tires and should be providing a larger , more stable platform, but it sits quite a bit tal l er . However, it is giving me the opposite feelings. Is there any way to reverse this problem. Do the taller Tires have a greater rollover potential than the smaller tires?
> 
> On a different note, does anyone know how to turn off this damn able text editing program that adds letre r s, spacing, and complet e ly separate w ords I did not type. It's driving me nuts.


I've not seen 32s on a Ford. Have seen 36s on them but only on the British built 4000s. (Had one) 34s were fairly common on the 5000s and 7000s.
Probably the most common on a 4000/4600,4610 was the 14.9x 30 with 13.6x 38 more common early in the series but still available as an option all the way through.
Remember though that tire width does affect tire height.
My chart here says an R1 16.9x30 is about 58.5" tall and an R1 13.6x38 about 61.6" tall.
So 38s only make the rear end about 1 1/2" higher. That is not a whole lot really.
Here are a couple of photos of a 4000 that I refurbished about 7? years ago. If you drove yours and then jumped onto this one I doubt you'd notice/feel much of a difference.
If you really want to feel like you're way up there in la la land come drive my row crop. The seat is about 10-12" higher than an AP.


----------



## Ed Williams

I have the 4000 and NAA parked side by side where I was doing the tire change. I will take pic and post tomorrow during daylight. There is a significant height difference at the operator stain


----------



## FredM

Do you think the larger the diameter of the tyre, the more ground contact, picture it.


----------



## Ultradog

FredM said:


> Do you think the larger the diameter of the tyre, the more ground contact, picture it.


A friend of mine has a 4000 with 38s and a 4600 with 30s and swears the 38s will definately out pull the 30s, especially in snow.
I don't have enough experience to have an opinion on it.


----------



## Ed Williams

Here is the pic parked side by side. The pic is a little misleading, so I measured each from the ground to the bottom of the seat. The seat bottom on the 4000 is 17 inches higher than the NAA. The big.difference is weight. Both have loaded tires. 4000 is almost 4,000 pounds heavier tha NAA if I did the math correctly.


----------



## dozer966

Two tractors having the same gross weight but one has a narrow tire. The wider tire will have more grip and float better. Hight will not make a difference. All it will do is make the tractor go a bit faster or slower.


----------



## Ed Williams

What I was thinking was pushing snow in winter, wheRe traction is based on psi applied from the tires to the ground. You take the footprint of the tire touching the ground which gives the Sq inches and the weight of the tire in pounds. The tire with the highest psi will have the better traction. So, in snow, a skinny, heavy tire is better than a wide , light tire. Where you are in soft materials, sand, mud, etc. The opposite is true. Sorry, I was on one track and did not explain the prospective I was addressing.


----------



## Ultradog

dozer966 said:


> Two tractors having the same gross weight but one has a narrow tire. The wider tire will have more grip and float better. Hight will not make a difference. All it will do is make the tractor go a bit faster or slower.



This is one of those topics that can make your head spin.
There are a lot of factors to traction. As Fred M says tire circumference does make a difference.
A taller tire has more lugs engaging the ground. A wider tire has wider lugs engaging the ground. The wider tire might have more flotation though - therefore less ground pressure to grip?
I don't have all the answers by any means but don't think it's just a matter of width.
Ed,
12.4x28s are 49.6" in dia.
13.6x38 are 61.6 in dia.
So tire diameter alone would make the 4000 seat 6" higher. The rest of the difference might come from 1) the 4000 seat is taller from your butt to where the seat bolts on. The old pan seats are pretty low. 
2)The rest must be from the girth of the tractor. If a guy measured from the center of the axle to the where the seat bolts on I'll bet you'd find a couple/few more inches there too.


----------



## Ed Williams

The seat on the 4000 is on of the spring loaded, cushioned seats with armrests. Much more comfortable than the metal pan seat. Seat alone must be +6 inches over the pan. I have really become attached to the 4000 seat, especially when mowing long hours.


----------



## Tim51

Ford made 4000 and 5000 in utility and row-crop versions, using different size tires on each. I have a row-crop 5000 that should have 15.5-38, but somebody had switched them to 16.9-30, I believe the later are about 3 inches shorter. Always thought it was lacking in traction even with fluid in the tires. I have seen a 5000 utility with 15.5-38 tires, I thought it looked strange.


----------



## Ed Williams

HI Tim51. Welcome to the forum. The guys here are tremendous. They have a wealth of knowledge and freely share their experiences with tractors. I have been on tractors since I was 8, and purchase a 1953 NAA in 1974. I just acquired my first diesel in June and just finished the restoration. Now I am slowly learning how to operate and maintain it. The guys on the forum have helped me tremendously . Still a Newby with the diesel, but getting more comfortable every day. 
Like your tractor. Wish mine had a loader. Maybe someday, but right now trying to recover from purchase and restoration costs. Have you entered yours in the tractor section? You can give the full details and post multiple pictures so people can see and admire. I urge you to enter your tractor so people can reference it if you have questions


----------



## Ultradog

Tim51 said:


> Ford made 4000 and 5000 in utility and row-crop versions, using different size tires on each. I have a row-crop 5000 that should have 15.5-38, but somebody had switched them to 16.9-30, I believe the later are about 3 inches shorter. Always thought it was lacking in traction even with fluid in the tires. I have seen a 5000 utility with 15.5-38 tires, I thought it looked strange.


Tim,
Here is a photo taken from some original dealer literature that shows the the optional tire sizes you could order on a 4000 and 5000.
.


----------



## Ed Williams

Ultrdog. That's great info. I had never seen that. Where did you come across that info? Is there any guide ce concerning which option is best for conditions in your local, sandy soil, clay, snow, etc.? How do you choose when buying a new tractor? Not that I will ever have that problem.


----------



## Robert Knudsen

Hoping to bring this thread back to life and get some input. I have a 4000 that has the 38" rear wheels. It is the second tractor I have ever owned, the first being an 8n. The rear rims have rotted out due to the calcium, and I am having a really hard time finding replacements. Any help would be appreciated. Even if I have to buy blanks and have the loops welded, that is fine. I'd love to find a set of used to save some money but I've been looking endlessly and coming up empty handed. I would prefer to run tubes so I can use my current tires if possible. Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## Ultradog

I have had to deal with rims a few times.
Sometimes you gotta get creative.
The first 2 photos show a set of John Deere 36" rims that I welded my Ford centers to the rims.
Next photos shows another set of JD rims -30" that I put on another 4000 that I had. I had to take the torch and elongate the holes in the centers about 1/8".
Then I used all new fine thread grade 8 bolts, nuts and washers and tightened them down HARD with the impact wrench.
Last photos show a set of 38" rims that I still have.
I had them sand blasted then brazed a bunch of holes closed. Then prime and paint.
Jeez. i hate the stupid effing software on this forum since they "upgraded" it.










































It's why I rarely come here any more


----------



## Ed Williams

Check with Machinery Petes, Tractorhouse, Abilene Machine, Crossline Tractor, Miller Tire, Yesterdays Tractor, and the attached link for new and used 36 rims.






Tractor Wheel Rims: 24 Inch Tractor Rims, 32, 34, 38 Inch Tractor Rims :Wold, United States, Canada


Wide range of 24, 32, 34, 38-inch tractor wheel rims in stock. Stock includes single and double bevel tractor rims, deep well rims, spin out rims (power shift), wheel rim clamps, dual wheel clamps, waffle rims, waffle wheels, dual hub spacers, bolt-on tractor duals, axle extension, tractor wheel...




www.woldinc.com





One of these outfits should be able to help or help you locate a tractor boneyard close to you that you can look.


----------



## Robert Knudsen

Wow thank you guys very much. I may see if mine can be pt he’s but if it’s too far gone I like the idea where you welded the Ford centers into the JD rims! Gives me hope to get mine back up and running before winter!


----------



## Soupnatzi

Ed Williams said:


> Check with Machinery Petes, Tractorhouse, Abilene Machine, Crossline Tractor, Miller Tire, Yesterdays Tractor, and the attached link for new and used 36 rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tractor Wheel Rims: 24 Inch Tractor Rims, 32, 34, 38 Inch Tractor Rims :Wold, United States, Canada
> 
> 
> Wide range of 24, 32, 34, 38-inch tractor wheel rims in stock. Stock includes single and double bevel tractor rims, deep well rims, spin out rims (power shift), wheel rim clamps, dual wheel clamps, waffle rims, waffle wheels, dual hub spacers, bolt-on tractor duals, axle extension, tractor wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woldinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these outfits should be able to help or help you locate a tractor boneyard close to you that you can look.


Thanks!


----------

